# Sainsbury's



## Naty (Feb 2, 2018)

Are there any low carb goodies to be had in Sainsbury's? 

We do our weekly shop at Tesco - it is not an Express or Metro but not big enough to be an Extra.  Sainsbury's is on the other side of town, but I'm starting to think that it's not such a bad idea to call in at other places now and again - see my posts about Lidl protein rolls and Moser Roth chocs, both success stories in my view


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2018)

I think they sell Burgen Soya & Linseed bread.  I would imagine your small Tesco won't stock that.


----------



## Naty (Feb 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I think they sell Burgen Soya & Linseed bread.  I would imagine your small Tesco won't stock that.



Actually, our Tesco does have that - but you have to make sure you get in early or they run out!  Currently have a loaf and a half in the freezer


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2018)

It does you good to have a change now & again. Tesco are pretty good. Good luck


----------



## Amigo (Feb 2, 2018)

I was in Sainsbury’s yesterday and heard a manager saying the growth of Aldi and Lidl in our area was really affecting trade.


----------



## Naty (Feb 9, 2018)

I have just come back from our local Sainsbury's and found Aunt Bessie's vegetable chips and Oppo ice cream, neither of which are in Tesco here.



Amigo said:


> I was in Sainsbury’s yesterday and heard a manager saying the growth of Aldi and Lidl in our area was really affecting trade.



We don't have either here - nearest Aldi is 16 miles away and the nearest Lidl 5!  We have to plan ahead for those


----------



## Beck S (Feb 9, 2018)

Yep, Sainsburys sell Oppo, which is the lowest carb content Ice Cream I've found that's also nice. The chocolate and hazlenut flavour is lovely. Which flavour did you get?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 9, 2018)

Naty said:


> I have just come back from our local Sainsbury's and found Aunt Bessie's vegetable chips and Oppo ice cream, neither of which are in Tesco here.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have either here - nearest Aldi is 16 miles away and the nearest Lidl 5!  We have to plan ahead for those


The veg chips are nice & don't affect my BG levels much.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 9, 2018)

Whenever I am in a supermarket I cruise the frozen fruit and veges - even if it is just a different branch, as there can be big differences in what is stocked.


----------



## Naty (Feb 10, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Yep, Sainsburys sell Oppo, which is the lowest carb content Ice Cream I've found that's also nice. The chocolate and hazlenut flavour is lovely. Which flavour did you get?




I got that flavour as well - thought my OH would like that the best.  Not tried it yet though


----------



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> The veg chips are nice & don't affect my BG levels much.


I've just discovered these.  Very tasty.


----------

